# CSS code for conveyor belt style display



## sofakinggood (Dec 5, 2005)

hi guys

Does anyone know if its possible to have my t shirts displayed on a conveyor belt style display. I have a printfection store and i would love to know if theres a code to be able to upload say 20 of my designs and have them scroll accross the screen in a conveyor belt style to display them. 

thanks 
adie


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

You mean something similar to this?
Dynamic Drive DHTML Scripts- Conveyor Belt slideshow script

You could probably also create an animated gif with your shirts on it. Flash is another way to do it.


----------



## sofakinggood (Dec 5, 2005)

you the man


----------



## oiskallmate (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah CSS doesn't do that.. it's just for formatting. I like the DHTML link above but I'm a bigger fan of Flash.


----------



## Major_Grooves (Apr 26, 2005)

I reckon you be wanting this: MooFlow 0.1 - Using MooTools 1.2


----------



## OriginX (Feb 21, 2007)

Whoa this stuff is way beyond anything I've ever done using html, I think I need to hire someone to my site. *sigh*


----------



## JamesW (Mar 5, 2008)

It;s pretty simple stuff when you strip it down... there are bascially two things you need to focus on... and that's the setTimeout or the setInterval javascript functions...

You could basically nest two items...



function slide(){
pics = document.getElementById('itemTwo');
pics.style.left = parseInt(pics.style.left) + 'px';
}

var timer = setTimeout('slide()',100);



// all my pictures go here



They are your timing controls... everything to do with dhtml animation revolves around it... and yes... you probably need to hire someone to do it... it's not worth the pain and frustration... not when you have a business to run...

Basically what I showed you is all you need to get it working half assed... be wary of downloading a plug and play script that doesn't do exactly what you want it to do...

the script is untested... use at your own risk...


----------

